# Bumper boy upgrade



## Gettingbirdy (Jun 16, 2014)

I am very happy with the new electronics!!!


----------



## Ultra Tweaker (Mar 7, 2011)

Please explain. Where did you get this upgrade?


----------



## craig cramer (Jan 29, 2014)

how did you wire it and do you think it would work with a dog tra


----------



## Gettingbirdy (Jun 16, 2014)

I did the upgrade. Lol


----------



## Gettingbirdy (Jun 16, 2014)

It would work with dogtra also....


----------



## craig cramer (Jan 29, 2014)

good to know thanks


----------



## Gettingbirdy (Jun 16, 2014)

Tony I can't private message yet...


----------



## BARRY B (Feb 24, 2008)

Tttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## bama stripes (Mar 13, 2008)

Tell us how you did the upgrade.


----------



## Gettingbirdy (Jun 16, 2014)

The hardest part of the change over is the servo's there is some soldering and there is some timing issues you have to play with. And don't screw with your bumper boy harness leave it alone!!!! Remove everything and get aftermarket wire. The harness and electronics could be sold later to a bumper boy purist!!


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

I am also curious as to how you did the upgrade. That looks like a great idea!


----------



## outdoordave (Oct 11, 2004)

Can it be made to work on an eight or twelve shooter?


----------



## Gettingbirdy (Jun 16, 2014)

I think this set up works good on 2 or 4 shooter... Remember ever two bumpers needs a receiver!!!


----------



## bama stripes (Mar 13, 2008)

Are you saying that a 4 shooter requires 2 receivers ?


----------



## Gettingbirdy (Jun 16, 2014)

That's correct!!!


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

What about if you used the Sportdog electronics with the 9 different ports?
I have been using BB elec to run my wingers for years and have learned how to wire and adaptor. I need to try to reverse things so I can go the other way. My BB transmitter is getting used hard and the cover over the button is beginning to break down. I hope to use Sport dog elec so I can run a 4 shooter and still have a retiring gun if needed, and a shot before the throw if I want.
I would prefer not to solder inside the servo but know how to do it, I would prefer to use a servo extension wire and solder it to a RCA plug but have yet to figure that out.


----------



## Gettingbirdy (Jun 16, 2014)

Nate I can help you with it!!! I PM you. Thanks


----------



## bama stripes (Mar 13, 2008)

If you are successful, please let us know.


----------



## Gettingbirdy (Jun 16, 2014)

Bama this is the real deal... It's the only way to go!! I didn't know sportdog had all them ports that makes 8 and 12 shooters possible with sportdog.


----------



## outdoordave (Oct 11, 2004)

Does anyone have directions they can post?

How about repair on the Hawx electronics? Anybody know how to repair them?


----------



## Mike Sale (Feb 1, 2011)

Open up your servo, (Futaba 3000S ) there is a little circuit board on top. There are 2 metal tabs sticking thru, that the board is soldered to. Heat those up with soldering iron and remove the board. Take a piece of wire with a mono jack on one end and 2 strands of wire inside, and connect those to the 2 tabs. Hint , make sure the servo moves the correct direction before soldering and if it doesn't reverse the wires. Voila ! I have no Idea about sportdog. But 1 tritronics will operate a two shooter.


----------



## Tom. P. (Oct 20, 2010)

Great information! There are many of us with BB units that are struggling to get by without a dealer being involved. Hopefully someone will resume BB or a reasonable facsimile.


----------



## Gettingbirdy (Jun 16, 2014)

Its not necessary to remove the board... You will also have to buy a wheel accessory kit when ordering servos!!! I used a S3003 servo not sure on the one Mike mentioned.


----------



## Mike Sale (Feb 1, 2011)

I got my servo at local hobby shop for 10 bucks. same thing as original bb servo. I didn't do anything other than what I posted. separate wire and jack for each launcher assembly. What would be awesome is to figure out the wiring on the new retriever trainer system ??? lol


----------



## Gettingbirdy (Jun 16, 2014)

Futaba 3000S? One thing to remember not all bumperboys came with the exact same servo... In my situation the factory wheel would not fit the splines... And the new servo comes with a round wheel.


----------



## Gettingbirdy (Jun 16, 2014)

If you watch the servo under bumberboy control it bumps the trigger twice... Other controls are only bumping it once but from my experience things work fine with one bump.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Moving this thread to the main RTF forum.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for some extra details on this one gentlemen. An electrician friend of mine and I are going to attempt to turn my 2-4 shooters into 4-2 shooters (shouldn't be hard since 1 receiver can operate 2 launchers). The rest is just cutting through metal I believe. Will post up pictures and an update if this works. Thanks for the ideas though!


----------



## outdoordave (Oct 11, 2004)

Gettingbirdy, what do you use the wheel accessory kit for?


----------



## Gettingbirdy (Jun 16, 2014)

Like I said my new servo came with a round wheel and the bumperboy factory wheel didn't fit the new servo spines...


----------



## Mike Sale (Feb 1, 2011)

factory BB metal tab fit right on the futaba servos I just bought. Must be pretty popular model because they had several in stock at hobby shop. also the same size as BB servo's


----------



## Gettingbirdy (Jun 16, 2014)

Let Mike tell you what you need he will even get you the wrong servo part #. Voila!!!


----------



## Gettingbirdy (Jun 16, 2014)

Some of us don't have the luxury of running back to the local hobby shop! For the people like me who live rural it's nice to get everything you MIGHT need the first time! The kit folks is 1.74 you may or may not need it! I needed in my situation because my factory servo's are Hitec and spline where different.


----------



## Mike Sale (Feb 1, 2011)

No need in getting your feathers ruffled birdy, we've been doin this mod for almost 10yrs. People were askin for help, just thought I'd offer some. Sorry I encroached on your space


----------



## Gettingbirdy (Jun 16, 2014)

You got one thing right feathers!!! I get a lot more over here then you Have you been saying Voila for 10 years also?


----------



## fishin444 (Apr 23, 2012)

For all you electronics people. I got a used Dogtra RRD reciever and need to sync it up to my RRD transmitter. These are the older ones so you can't program them. Dogtra says send it in and they will give an estimate. 
don't think it would be worth the price they are going to charge with a minimum of $45 and up. Don't mean to step on the thread but could use some help.


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

I am so happy I saw this thread, I was going to try and sell my bb as I couldnt get them to work, but I have a couple TT recievers and if I can get them to run off that then heck yeah.


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

Just converted the bumper boy over the weekend - It works better than it ever has. 

If anyone would like their Bumper boy converted I would be happy to help you.


----------



## bama stripes (Mar 13, 2008)

Did you convert a 2 shooter with 2 Tritronics receivers ?


----------



## priceskeet (Jun 30, 2008)

1 Tritronics receiver will work a 2 shooter


----------



## Back77 (Mar 9, 2009)

Take them apart and there are dip switches. Just set them the same.



fishin444 said:


> For all you electronics people. I got a used Dogtra RRD reciever and need to sync it up to my RRD transmitter. These are the older ones so you can't program them. Dogtra says send it in and they will give an estimate.
> don't think it would be worth the price they are going to charge with a minimum of $45 and up. Don't mean to step on the thread but could use some help.


----------



## N1XAMWG (Apr 27, 2009)

Gettingbirdy: Would you please email me at [email protected]. I have several BB 4 shooters with new electronics. Want to look at changing over to TriTronics. Would like to discuss the details of making the conversion. Will give you my cell phone number when we exchange emails. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Justone' (Mar 28, 2005)

anyone know about BUMPERBOY coming back this Spring with New launchers? Please Help....Thanks All


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I hope you're right but I haven't heard anything...


----------



## Richard Reese (Apr 26, 2006)

Just curious but on a 4 shooter could you not just put a dogcart or tritronics receiver at each end of the 4 shooter and wire each side?


----------



## priceskeet (Jun 30, 2008)

Down East Labs 217 said:


> Just curious but on a 4 shooter could you not just put a dogcart or tritronics receiver at each end of the 4 shooter and wire each side?


Yes two receivers would work on a four shooter.


----------



## fireryan (Feb 23, 2015)

Hate to bring up an old thread but what do you do with the 3rd wire out of the servo? It's the signal wire back to the receiver


----------



## Matt Duncan (Feb 21, 2011)

Have a buddy that's redone several 8 shooters using the sportdog releases. Not sure exactly how it was done but one reciever can run an eight shooter. If you are doing a 12 shooter it can be done you would need two receivers though as the sportdog electronics only have 9 ports.


----------



## fireryan (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm confused how this works. Do you need to re set the servo by hand every time?


----------



## fireryan (Feb 23, 2015)

Cmon anyone?


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

fireryan said:


> I'm confused how this works. Do you need to re set the servo by hand every time?


A friend of mine have them working with the Sport Dog system. Yes, servos need to be reposition.


----------



## BobCameron (Feb 1, 2015)

Check this out. JM has done a great job with his bumper boys. If you can't view it here go the HRC Facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/jonmichael.rull/videos/o.48281818403/930437950348211/?type=2&theater


----------



## fireryan (Feb 23, 2015)

Ok I'm doing this upgrade this weekend. Wasn't sure that you had to reposition the servos by hand after every launch


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

fireryan said:


> Ok I'm doing this upgrade this weekend. Wasn't sure that you had to reposition the servos by hand after every launch


My buddy re-did his using Sportdog elec, he does not need to re position his, as the spring on the release bar is strong enough to push the servo back enough to be able to re-cock the launcher.


----------



## fireryan (Feb 23, 2015)

Ok nice to know


----------



## fireryan (Feb 23, 2015)

Anybody have any advice on the wiring of the servos? I installed new fubuta s3003 servos and there not working and I think it has something to do with the signal wire off the servo that I dont have hooked to anything


----------



## fireryan (Feb 23, 2015)

It also appears the voltage is to high coming off the tri tronics G3 controller. The servos are only rated for 6v and the output from the tri tronics is 6.7 v


----------



## duxdogretriever (Apr 22, 2008)

Is anyone out doing this upgrade for others . I need to find someone who can upgrade my 4 to use my sport dog electronics . Please PM if you can please , thanks


----------



## Gettingbirdy (Jun 16, 2014)

You don't need the third wire!!!


----------



## duxdogretriever (Apr 22, 2008)

Gettingbirdy , I have less than 10 posts so I can answer your PM . Please txt me at 479-530-6730 .

No problem though pertaining to your message to me !


----------



## duxdogretriever (Apr 22, 2008)

I am still trying to either find someone who can convert my BB or give me instructions on how to do it .Help !


----------



## duxdogretriever (Apr 22, 2008)

NateB , I received your PM but I am still under 10 posts so I am unable to respond to you . 
If you would txt or call me @ 479-530-6730 . I would answer the question you are asking about servos . The answer is yes I would be interested in servos that could be plugged into a sportdog RR . Thanks jack


----------



## duxdogretriever (Apr 22, 2008)

If anyone is selling the servos already rigged with a plug that you can use with the Sportdog electronics . Please email me at [email protected]. Or txt me at 479-530-6730
. Thanks


----------



## johnsor1 (Sep 6, 2012)

I need to convert my three 2 shooters (Hawx) to Tritronics or Sport Dog. How do I get started? Thank you in advance.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

Swap the servos from 3 wires to just 2 wires, attach a mono plug and you're ready to go.


----------

